# Question about meetings



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I have noticed a couple new members on the forum, as well as me. For any meetings or anything, can we sign up for email, must we register, just come?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't just show up----because we won't be there. We haven't had meetings in quite a while. 
We are pretty much defunct! Sorry---
Penny 
NEAPS member when it existed


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Penny, do you know of what fresh water clubs may be nearby the Capital District Area of NYS?

(I can only find CDMAS which is not freshwater.)

Thank you ahead of time for your reply.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jimbo-
sorry, I don't.....but keep looking on the internet...also try looking at the NEC site.
http://northeastcouncil.org/html/
good luck!
penny


----------

